# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How vivid are lucid dreams?

## jasonresno

OK, I'm new here so don't kill me if this has been talked to death (the "similar threads" didn't have anything similar). When you actually manage to Lucid Dream...how vivid is the dream? Are you aware that you are in your dream and doing all of the things you choose to do? Do you feel like you are actually "awake" but without the hinges of reality to hold you down?

Or is "lucid dreaming" just... Do you remember it like a regular dream? One that gradually fades out of your memory.

----------


## Deco

It literally feels just like real life does.  It's hard to explain just how realistic it feels.  Trust me, your first lucid dream is usually accompanied with a sudden realization of just how real it is.

----------


## FatBox

Well I guess it depends on how aware you are in the dream from what I've read. Sometimes people can become lucid and everything is in black and white because they aren't aware enough but on the other hand some people become lucid and really become aware of their dream and it can feel and look just like reality.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Like Deco said, my only decent LD where I didn't wake up so far was stunning. Generally when I am in a non lucid dream everything is really vauge and non-engulfing. I was amazed at how my first LD felt just like real life and nearly looked even clearer than real life.

----------


## Puffin

In my lucid dreams, I'm almost fully aware but feel slightly "disinterested". They're quite realistic and I've even had super realistic ones before, which was amazing.

I feel like I'm really awake in some of them, but many of them do feel slightly dream-like. They often last way longer in my memory than regular dreams; after all, you're more conscious than normal when they happen (because that's what a lucid is, being conscious within the dream state).

----------


## Metaphyz1k

They can be as vivid as waking life experiences. However, they are much less stable, and you might find yourself having to make an effort to stay immersed in the dream. There will certainly be some differences, such as your thinking will likely be hazy and not as sharp. Your vision may be blurry and your body can be hard to control. The key is to remain confident and aware, and you should be able to overcome this.

----------

